
Slack offers option to turn off WYSIWYG editor - cangencer
https://twitter.com/SlackHQ/status/1201955273667158023
======
coryfklein
Thank heavens. I was afraid Slack was going to take this the direction of the
3.5mm headphone jack and never look back.

I could not, for the life of me, figure out how to insert non-code text right
after an inline code block.

And are you supposed to close a multiline code block with ``` or with the down
arrow? Or is it the right arrow?

Bah, it was just so annoying. They took something that worked perfectly fine
and broke it.

